# Rooftop Management: Eliminate Injury Risk



## jar546 (Jul 24, 2019)

Facility owners and managers can eliminate injury risk with the right engineering controls.

More...

Continue reading...


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 25, 2019)

Again, good stuff jar. 64 story in LA lacked roof edge tie offs to a flat roof area accessible from glass doors off the public corridor! "Owner" of window washing company looked over edge (without wearing a harness) and was caught by a gust of wind, lost his balance and you know the rest.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 25, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> without wearing a harness.



Unfortunate but preventable.  I hope the building owner gets nothing more than a slap on the wrist.  The window washer knew better, he is a professional who works at heights every day, he should have refused to open the door without proper protection.  He should bear 95% of the blame.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 26, 2019)

An attractive nuisance? Architect failed to use best practice, should have seen this?
Owner did sign off and city accepted it back then. Yes, he should have known better.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 26, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> An attractive nusience? Architect failed to use best practice, should have seen this? Owner did sign off and city accepted it back then.
> Yes, he should have known better.


Agreed. If our society was able to rely on people being able to use good judgment, we would
not have speed limits on roads.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 26, 2019)

I guess there are some with good judgment

Besides the German Autobahns, the only other roads that are currently without
speed limits are rural roads on the Isle of Man.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 30, 2019)

tmurray said:


> Agreed. If our society was able to rely on people being able to use good judgment, we would
> not have speed limits on roads.


 Or jobs???


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 31, 2019)

Jobs will always be there in some form or another. 
Not all are able to do and some are able to do more (for a price).


----------

